# Subwoofer: Klipsch R115 vs. Canton 1200 r vs ...



## Spinal (16. Juli 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich wollte euch mal um eine Meinung bitten. Auf der Suche nach einem Subwoofer habe ich mich ursprünglich für einen Klipsch R115 "entschieden". Dank des Amazon Prime Days habe ich aber jetzt spontan mal den Canton Sub 1200 r geschossen und obwohl ich iohn noch nicht habe wollte ich mal eure Meinung hören.
Der Raum ist ca. 35m² groß. Derzeit werkeln ein paar Teufel Sattelliten (Vorne FCR 700 und hinten aus dem System 6 Dipole) an einem Pioneer SC 2022. Mein erster Subwoofer (vermutlich aus den Neunzigern) ist ein Kenwood SW 501 (12", 150 Watt) dem ich irgendwann mal durch einen Teufel S 5000 ersetzen wollte. Der Teufel hat mich aber so dermaßen enttäuscht, dass nun beide Subwoofer ihren Dienst verrichten, womit ich eigentlich auch gar nicht unzufrieden bin, aber ich würde gerne einen saubereren Bass haben und es wird auch Zeit für was neues. Verhältnis Film/Musik: 70/30.

Daher wollte ich eigentlich endgültig den Kenwood in die Rente schicken und den Teufel durch den Klipsch ersetzen. Nun wie gesagt, habe ich mich zum Kauf des Canton hinreißen lassen. Meine Sorge ist, dass der alleine meine Ansprüche nicht befriedigen kann. Was mich allerdings reizt ist der DSP und die nette Optik, der Klipsch ist ja schon nen Klotz und mit den Kupferfarbenden Chassis auch nicht Jedermanns Sache. Gut finde ich ihn, weil er mit 15" und dem großen Gehäuse auch mehr "Druck" entfalten dürfte, meine Sorge ist allerdings, dass der Bass (besonders bei Musik) nicht so sauber sein könnte.

Nunja, nun ist eure Meinung gefragt. Ich nehme auch gerne konstruktive Vorschläge entgegen, aber bitte nicht einfach schreiben "nimm nen SVS, den hab ich auch der ist toll". SVS und BK waren auch in meiner Auswahl, aber SVS gefällt mir nicht und die Monolithen sind mir zu kompliziert zu beschaffen (auch wegen evtl. Rücksenden usw.). XTZ habe ich mir noch gar nicht viel näher angeschaut, aber primär sollte es auch erstmal um die beiden oben genannten Subs gehen.

Preislimit 700 € (Canton liegt bei 600€, der Klipsch bei 660€).

vielen Dank schonmal,
Spinal


----------



## Spinal (23. Juli 2015)

Also falls jemand interessiert wie es ausgegangen ist hier die Kurzform:
Ich habe den Canton erhalten und werde ihn auch behalten, da er mich sehr positiv überrascht hat.

Jetzt etwas ausführlicher:
Der Canton kam an und beim auspacken hatte ich gemischte Gefühle. Der Subwoofer ist relativ klein. Ich kann ihn natürlich hauptsächlich nur mit dem Teufel S 5000 vergleichen. Da habe ich schon gedacht, der kann meine Bedürfnisse ja gar nicht erfüllen. Positiv aufgefallen ist mir dagegen die Verarbeitung. Alles sehr sauber und hochwertig. Lack, Füße, Chassis, das ist mal ein ganz anderes Kaliber als die hässliche Teufel Kiste. Auch die Betriebs-LED leuchtet nur in sehr schwachem rot wenn er ausgeschaltet ist und in schwachen (aber gegen das rote etwas stärkerem) grün. Das wirkt durchdacht.

Nun zum Klang. Ich habe den THX Trailer von Star Wars Episode 3 verglichen. Erstmal die alten Subwoofer zusammen, dann einzeln, dann den Canton (ohne einzumessen). Und schon in diesem Minimal-Test offenbarte sich die Qualität des Cantons. Tiefer und sauberer. Das als Kurzumschreibung. Der alte Kenwood kann da gar nicht mithalten, der geht nicht besonders tief runter, hat aber einen brauchbaren Pegel, der allerdings sehr unsauber klingt (dröhnen). Der Teufel erreicht auch tiefere Frequenzen und der Pegel vom Teufel war gut, allerdings hat man Luftgeräusche gehört und insgesamt wirkt der Teufel in allen Bereichen ein Stück schlechter, Weniger tief, weniger Pegel, unsauberer Klang.
Nach dem einmessen und einspielen habe ich nun auch mal einige Filme probegeschaut und muss sagen, dass der Subwoofer wirklich einen guten Job macht. Für mich völlig erstaunlich wie eine so kleine Kiste das leisten kann. Aber natürlich gibt es Grenzen. Wenn man es richtig wissen will, kommt man zumindest in Sachen Pegel auch mal an Grenzen.
Ich weiß ja nicht, wozu der Klipsch in der Lage ist, aber der Canton hat mich genug überzeugt, dass ich ihn behalte. Die tolle Optik/Verarbeitung bei wirklich gutem Klang und Tiefgang passen einfach. Zumal man über die Fernbedienung verschiedene DSP Programme anwählen kann, die wahlweise den Tiefgang erhöhen (zb. für große Räume, Heimkino) oder verringern (zb. für kleine Räume oder Musik). Hebt man den Pegel bei tiefen Frequenzen an, kommt der Sub allerdings spürbar  schneller an seine Grenzen. Für mich hat sich die normale Einstellung als optimal erwiesen.

Naja, meine 2 Cents (fühlt sich ein wenig an, wie Selbstgespräche führen  )
bye
Spinal


----------



## Mysterion (24. Juli 2015)

Monologe sind bei Geschwurbel eher normal. ^^

Ein Dröhnen entsteht grundsätzlich durch unvorteilhaft angeregte Raummoden. Gehäuseresonanzen dieser Größenordnung findet man höchstens bei billigen PC-Systemen. Eine zufällig perfekt gewählte Aufstellung von Subwoofern, Satelliten und Hörplatz gibt es nicht, ist mir zumindest noch nie untergekommen. Die ineinandergreifenden Faktoren sind zu zahlreich, selbst wenige Zentimeter können schon in einer Überhöhung oder Senke resultieren.

Die Leistungsangaben alleine sind z.B. völlig für den Fuß, da sich der erreichbare Pegel u.a. nach dem Wirkungsgrad des Chassis richtet. Kleinere Chassis haben aber nicht grundsätzlich einen niedrigeren Wirkungsgrad. Der unbedarfte Kunde kauft natürlich gerne nach diesen Kriterien, schließlich wird man bei den großen Elektronik-Discountern mit diesen Werten überflutet.

Tiefgang und Gehäusekonstruktion (Geschlossen, Bandpass, Bassreflex, Transmissionlinie) sind ebenfalls nur wenige weitere entscheidende Kriterien, die es zu bedenken gilt, vom Group Delay durch völlig unpassende Phaseneinstellungen mal abgesehen.

Du wirst auch beobachten, dass praktisch jeder Subwoofer bei niedrigeren Frequenzen schneller ans Limit kommt, weil die Auslenkungen deutlich zunehmen, um entsprechend Luft zu bewegen. Die sinkende Empfindlichkeit des Gehörs unterhalb von 100 Hz ist dem ganzen auch nicht gerade zuträglich.

Die Materie ist sehr komplex, nicht umsonst kann man Raumakustik studieren, übrigens ein sehr interessantes Studium der Physik.


----------



## Spinal (24. Juli 2015)

Danke für die Antwort. Mir sind diese Sachverhalte auch bewusst und daher habe ich auch nicht die einzelnen technischen Eigenschaften, sondern die Subwoofer als Gesamtpaket verglichen. Natürlich werden technische Daten dennoch genannt.

Unterm Strich ist das Endergebnis für mich wichtig und es hat mich eben beeindruckt, dass (wodurch auch immer) der Canton bei fast gleicher Größe (sogar etwas kleiner) deutlich sauberer, besser, tiefer usw. spielt. Ob das nun an der Elektronik mit Soft-Clipping oder dem DSP, dem Chassis, der Passivmembran oder gar meinem Raum liegt ist mir natürlich in letzter Konsequenz egal, obwohl ich mich dafür schon interessiere und sicher auch ein gewisses Grundwissen habe. Aber wie du schon selber schriebst, man kann das ganze auch studieren.
 Ich bezweifel auch nicht, dass andere Subwoofer in der Preisklasse ähnliches leisten, aber ich bin eben happy 

bye
Spinal


----------

